# Convert old compressor



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I am wondering what would it take to convert an old air compressor to just a tank? I am relatively new to this, but want a tank I can move around. It's 20 Gal tank and I don't want to just scrap it. So, what would I need to make this a storage tank?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

some plugs and a blow off valve for just under the tanks rating.
easy to do!


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

The only access point in the tank that you need to change is the one where the output of the compressor into the tank used to go. You'll need to replace that with some means of filling the tank, like a Schrader valve or a hose disconnect and check valve. You'll want to leave the output of the tank to the output hose connections and the pressure relief valve (and the condensate drain) as they are.

If it's an old tank, you'll be wise to perform a hydrostatic test on it, to assure it can safely hold the pressure you intend to apply to it.


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

Just thinking of possibilities, can I set it up to be both a portable tank and auxiliary tank for when I might need the extra air?


----------

